# My new building!



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I was able to get this 10 X 20 building that already was wired and insulated to set up for a sewing building. I got a great deal as it was a re-po but that was why it had the wiring and insulation. My neighbor who is an electrician is going to check out all the wiring and hook it up for me cause I am always "patching" his stuff for him. (His wife doesn't sew) I am so excited that I am going to have a place to spread out and not have to put everything away everytime I need to use the kitchen table or counter. It is called a playhouse and that is what it really is for me!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc - now I KNOW I'm going to have to come visiting with a small portable machine and visit and sew one day.

Love that you got this for you. A get away when things get too much.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

OHHHHH that is darling!!! Look at all that lovely room!! Yay for you!!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

What a fantastic idea! If you want to walk out and leave strings and material spread everywhere, no one sees it and you can walk back to what you were working on! How wonderful for you! 

We want more pictures as you are setting it up.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh I am envious....LOL That is the perfect idea.. Glad you were able to get it and do have fun with it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS..you do so much you deserve the perfect place to work. Please post pictures when you have it set up...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

It looks great, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How cute is that????? It already looks nice & homey.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

LOVE IT!! I have been wanting something similar. I have toyed with the idea of opening a farm store here. I need a place to put all of our crafts & now my quilts.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll be watching for pictures.


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

You are lucky, looks like it will be very cozy. Yes, to more pics when you get set up !!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful! We need inside pictures after you move in!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love it, does it have a loft? I'm with the crowd that wants pictures when you get it set up. Maybe I can get some ideas when I get mine.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! That is so cool! I've tried to convince my DH that the detached garage needs to be turned into a "studio" - but he's not going for it. LOL. I wish you many happy years in your new space, and please share the process of getting it "just so."


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WHOO HOO a place for "ME TIME" thats great!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good for you!!! Looks so cozy and cute!!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

That is SO NEAT! And yes yes yes we'd love to see photos when you get moved in!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, it's wonderful! If I had a little house like that I'd only go in the actual house to sleep!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking of your little house today. I hope you can get it fixed up for use, soon.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Totally awesome!! you deserve it,, I would love to see pictures too!! Enjoy!!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

My friend has moved her office to a new building and they had to get rid of a bunch of shelves, file cabinets and a brand new office chair so guess what I am getting tomorrow? Yeppie! Got someone who is going to hook up the electricity next week. It is going to take a while to get it done up but I am making progress slowly but surely. I don't have the money to do it all at once but I can do it one step at a time. For those who asked, yes it does have a loft, one on each end of the building so I can store all sorts of things there like holiday decorations.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Love that building.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc said:


> My friend has moved her office to a new building and they had to get rid of a bunch of shelves, file cabinets and a brand new office chair so guess what I am getting tomorrow? Yeppie! Got someone who is going to hook up the electricity next week. It is going to take a while to get it done up but I am making progress slowly but surely. I don't have the money to do it all at once but I can do it one step at a time. For those who asked, yes it does have a loft, one on each end of the building so I can store all sorts of things there like holiday decorations.


Yippy on having friend moving the office and you able to get the furniture. So happy for you.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE IT.......
YOU GO GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I bought one just like it except the porch is in the center and the building is 12'x32'. We are in the process of wiring, insulating, flooring and paneling. I am so anxious to get it done because I have never had a place just for my sewing and myself. Mine has two rooms so, one for sewing and one for me. ETA: Forgot to say congratulations! I am going to try to figure out how to post pictures so I can post a pic of mine.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Fae, your building sounds great. It is lots bigger than mine but mine is perfect for just me. I got such a good deal on mine since it already had the insulation and wiring in it and that alone saved me a lot of money. I don't know how much it would cost to have it all wired and insulated but I am sure it is expensive to have it done. I got my free furniture yesterday, 2 2-drawer file cabinets, a large book case, 3 nice tables that were used for printers and fax machines so I think they will work for my embroidery machine, serger and a spare! There is also a couple of desk top filing system things. I will take some more pictures tomorrow if it is bright enough to take them. DH has been sick all day today so I didn't get to do much.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I sure could use some design help to set up my sewing room if you could offer some advice. It would be a lot more expensive to get everything done to it if it were not for my wonderful son. He can do anything and my husband worked as an electrician for many years in a chemical plant. He about has the wiring done and outlets and switches in. What is on the floor in yours? I can't decide what to put. Believe it or not I went on photoshop and figured out how to put pictures on there. Now if I can figure out how to get them on here I will post pics of mine. I am so excited for both of us! Now if I could find someone giving away some furniture that would work in there that would be great. Not that it's likely to happen. I hope your DH is feeling better.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Alright CC, way to roll! I love your building! I have been wanting one for forever. Congratulations!!!!
Fae, is there a Good Will store in your area? My dd is always checking out furniture at the one closest to us. He finds some really good deals there. Its worth a shot. Good luck!
I can hardly wait for my own building. I really thought that taking over a piece of DH's shop would get things rolling. He wants to get me out of his space so it is in the works. Maybe soon.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ladies, I am green with envy!! (just joking) Congratulations to you both. You're getting what all of us dream about. I'm so anxious to see pictures as both as you make progress in getting them like you want.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

There is a goodwill about 30 miles from me that I go to as often as I can but that is not often enough to find much good stuff. My DD has a feed store in the same town but always has so much going on that she seldom has time to check it out for me. CC, I did not mean to highjack your thread. I'm was just so excited that you and I both got the buildings about the same time for the same reason. If you would like I will post pictures of mine(if I ever figure out how) in a new thread. I am so looking forward to watching you(in pictures) get yours done.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Fae try ReHab which is the Habitat for Humanity store where they sell stuff they can't use in houses. I have found some linoleum there. Figured that would be best since we live in the country and need something I can just sweep and run a mop over.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The linoleum sounds good and practical. 
I think you'll make it cute and functional with reasonable finds.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gosh Ladies...I cannot wait until you are able to get these spaces setup and outfitted.

I vote linoleum, too!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

They have some at Lowe's for 58 cents a foot that I was thinking about. I had not thought of the Rehab store. I think there is one in Mobile so I will check on it. I am going with a light color on the floor and walls because I need a lot of light and figured that would help. For Christmas I am hinting that I sure would like one of those Ott lights.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got building envy!

Enjoy it, cc, it looks fantastic.

Fae, have fun with yours, too!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks rivenoak. I am looking forward to seeing cc's cause I'm pretty sure she is going to get hers done before me. DH and GS got most of the insulation put in today and they have most of the wiring done. I got pictures as far as photoshop but have not figured out how to get them on here. I will soon though.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I went to Lowes today and got my paneling and laminate flooring. Hopefully we will get that done next week.


----------

